# Eclipse lässt sich nicht öffnen



## Bernd1983 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wenn ich meine ide öffnen möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

---------------------------
Eclipse
---------------------------
JVM terminated. Exit code=1
C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-jar C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\startup.jar
-os win32
-ws win32
-arch x86
-launcher C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\eclipse.exe
-name Eclipse
-showsplash 600
-exitdata 9e0_70
-vm C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-jar C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\startup.jar 
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


Ich habe nichts geändert am System. Woran kann das liegen?


greets

bernd


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Mach mal:
java  -Xms40m -Xmx256m -jar startup.jar


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

@Wildcard

Dann bekomm ich: Unable to access jarfile startup.jar

Auf was deutet dies hin?


grüsse

bernd


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Hast du die Berechtigung für diese Datei zu lesen?


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

@wildcard:

wie meinst du das? Berechtigung die Datei zu lesen. 
??

grüsse


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Ob der Benutzer mit dem du angemeldet bist Leserecht auf die startup.jar hat ... *kopfkratz*


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

die Datei startup.jar ist auf jedenfall nicht schreibgeschützt


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen Schreiben und Lesen ist aber klar, oder?


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

Ja und wie prüf ich das?

Steh jetzt bissl blöd da


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Doppelklick mal die startup.jar und/oder starte sie aus dem Verzeichnis heraus von der Kommandzozeile mit 

java -jar startup.jar


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

ja dann bekomm ich per Kommandozeile:

Unable to access jarfile startup.jar


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2007)

wenn ich die Datei doppelklicke passiert nichts


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Da ist was faul im Staate Dänemark...

Kannst du den Eclipse Ordner woanders hin kopieren?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Was passiert wenn du versuchst die jar mit einem Packer zu öffnen?  ???:L


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

@AIArenal: der ordner lässt sich kopieren. allerdings habe ich beim öffnen dann das selbe Problem

@Wildcard: wenn ichs mit nem Packer probiere bekomme ich eine Meta und org Ordner wo die vers. Klassen enthalten sind


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

OK, also hast du Leserecht. 

Sag einmal: Bekommst du andere Java-Anwendungen ans Laufen?


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

@AIArenal

ich kann zb eclipse 3.0 starten - also die ältere version- und dann ein Programm schreiben und ausführen. Also kann ich eigentlich andere java Anwendungen ausführen


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Zieh dir mal eine neue Version. Sehr suspekt..


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

soll ich eclipse 3.2 neu installieren? oder wie meinst das


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Was heißt installieren? Zieh dir eine neue Version, entpacken, versuchen zu starten. Installiert wird da nichts.


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2007)

also soll ich eclipse 3.0 starten und dann updaten oder?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

nein  :shock: 
du sollst dir eine frische Version von eclipse.org runterladen und schauen ob die funktioniert


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2007)

ok kann ich aber erst nachmittag machen, da mein downloadvolumen nicht ausreicht. Muss ich woanders versuchen. Gibt  es sonst keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2007)

schau doch mal ins eclipse log file? :autsch:


----------



## Bernd1983 (21. Mai 2007)

die sieht so aus:

#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6d746f93, pid=2420, tid=6324
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_09-b03 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# V  [jvm.dll+0x86f93]
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x041bc138):  JavaThread "Thread-1570" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=6324]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x0c75cac8

Registers:
EAX=0x00003000, EBX=0x0c75fc84, ECX=0x0c75cac8, EDX=0x0c726044
ESP=0x0c75fad0, EBP=0x0c75fb30, ESI=0x00000003, EDI=0x0c75fac8
EIP=0x6d746f93, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0c75fad0)
0x0c75fad0:   041bb870 041bc138 6d746e3c 27fb6438
0x0c75fae0:   041bc138 041bb860 6d788d8f 0c75fb70
0x0c75faf0:   041bb864 6d841044 041bb870 6d788830
0x0c75fb00:   041bb870 041bb86c 041bc138 0c75fb48
0x0c75fb10:   6d789ace 041bb864 041bb868 041bb86c
0x0c75fb20:   041bb870 00000007 0c75fc8c 00a775d0
0x0c75fb30:   0c75fb74 6d79dead 0000000a 00000000
0x0c75fb40:   0c75fbe4 041bb860 27fb6438 041bc138 

Instructions: (pc=0x6d746f93)
0x6d746f83:   81 6d 7c 18 e8 24 5e 05 00 0f af c6 8b cf 2b c8
0x6d746f93:   83 21 00 46 3b 35 84 00 81 6d 7e e8 5f 5e c3 8b 


Stack: [0x0c720000,0x0c760000),  sp=0x0c75fad0,  free space=254k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
V  [jvm.dll+0x86f93]
V  [jvm.dll+0xddead]
V  [jvm.dll+0x86d55]
V  [jvm.dll+0x86ab2]
V  [jvm.dll+0xa16b2]
V  [jvm.dll+0x10f4ac]
V  [jvm.dll+0x10f47a]
C  [MSVCRT.dll+0x2a3b0]
C  [kernel32.dll+0xb50b]


---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x041bc138 JavaThread "Thread-1570" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=6324]
  0x041e38d8 JavaThread "Additional info timer" [_thread_blocked, id=6308]
  0x04085608 JavaThread "Worker-97" [_thread_blocked, id=5732]
  0x04084ae0 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3004]
  0x08ee69b0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5696]
  0x08f4ce20 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5236]
  0x041bdb00 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5504]
  0x041bd690 JavaThread "Worker-96" [_thread_blocked, id=4420]
  0x041b9cc8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4460]
  0x04185d90 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4500]
  0x04185760 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5868]
  0x040ba838 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5776]
  0x04384d40 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=548]
  0x0417f428 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1168]
  0x0417ef08 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3448]
  0x0417ff08 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2152]
  0x04180aa0 JavaThread "Worker-95" [_thread_blocked, id=5692]
  0x043c1f00 JavaThread "Worker-94" [_thread_blocked, id=5256]
  0x043c0260 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5124]
  0x043bfac8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4304]
  0x043bf928 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4400]
  0x043be730 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4548]
  0x043bd808 JavaThread "Worker-93" [_thread_blocked, id=5652]
  0x043bcc80 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1540]
  0x043bc1e8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2052]
  0x040c17d0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4408]
  0x043bb408 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4928]
  0x040c04b0 JavaThread "Worker-92" [_thread_blocked, id=6008]
  0x040bf900 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1464]
  0x040bedf8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5532]
  0x040bdf58 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5928]
  0x040be1e8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5036]
  0x040bc370 JavaThread "Worker-91" [_thread_blocked, id=5720]
  0x041e1e58 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3728]
  0x041e16c0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4496]
  0x041e1480 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4484]
  0x04322100 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3280]
  0x04321690 JavaThread "Worker-90" [_thread_blocked, id=3608]
  0x04320308 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=248]
  0x0431f5a0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4336]
  0x0431ea38 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5288]
  0x0431ddd8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5080]
  0x0431d818 JavaThread "Worker-89" [_thread_blocked, id=2396]
  0x0431bfa0 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1580]
  0x042038a0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4380]
  0x04203218 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4152]
  0x04204df0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=6128]
  0x04201040 JavaThread "Worker-88" [_thread_blocked, id=4396]
  0x041fd410 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=512]
  0x08e80cb0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4340]
  0x040e6db8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1140]
  0x041b1d18 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1800]
  0x04344178 JavaThread "Worker-87" [_thread_blocked, id=2592]
  0x043443b8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=6124]
  0x04343158 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3904]
  0x043411d0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3948]
  0x04342658 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4216]
  0x04341b58 JavaThread "Worker-86" [_thread_blocked, id=1752]
  0x040e4ae0 JavaThread "Worker-84" [_thread_blocked, id=5976]
  0x0415f800 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5016]
  0x0415f678 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4520]
  0x0415f0f0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4960]
  0x041725e8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4992]
  0x040da328 JavaThread "Worker-82" [_thread_blocked, id=4656]
  0x0432b988 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4996]
  0x0432b800 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1696]
  0x04087860 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1996]
  0x041706d0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3580]
  0x040876d8 JavaThread "Worker-79" [_thread_blocked, id=5488]
  0x0416fa78 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5328]
  0x0416f008 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5320]
  0x04546430 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4632]
  0x045274c8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5316]
  0x04545958 JavaThread "Worker-76" [_thread_blocked, id=5248]
  0x04543e10 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4676]
  0x04176cf0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4680]
  0x04176308 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3984]
  0x04542400 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4180]
  0x04541520 JavaThread "Worker-75" [_thread_blocked, id=4164]
  0x045400f8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4896]
  0x03f9fd28 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4524]
  0x03f9ba70 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5656]
  0x0416b800 JavaThread "Worker-74" [_thread_blocked, id=2612]
  0x040d3e30 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=168]
  0x03f9df80 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5556]
  0x03f9d4b0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5552]
  0x03fa0d80 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5548]
  0x03fa05c0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5544]
  0x0417c540 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5184]
  0x04166e70 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4556]
  0x04167898 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4148]
  0x04168378 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5180]
  0x0416b368 JavaThread "Worker-72" [_thread_blocked, id=4696]
  0x04168e98 JavaThread "Worker-71" [_thread_blocked, id=4532]
  0x0417a9a0 JavaThread "Worker-69" [_thread_blocked, id=4772]
  0x04179e18 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4332]
  0x04179368 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4760]
  0x041775a8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4544]
  0x040935e8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4756]
  0x041872e8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5808]
  0x04186808 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5804]
  0x04265be0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=172]
  0x04265258 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=6084]
  0x042a8988 JavaThread "Worker-67" [_thread_blocked, id=6076]
  0x0408dd00 JavaThread "Worker-66" [_thread_blocked, id=5224]
  0x04092a38 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5428]
  0x04091ea0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5156]
  0x04091398 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5420]
  0x04090978 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5424]
  0x0408d008 JavaThread "Worker-64" [_thread_blocked, id=4924]
  0x04232ec8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4920]
  0x04232330 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4916]
  0x042346a0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4912]
  0x04235648 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4908]
  0x042313e0 JavaThread "Worker-63" [_thread_blocked, id=4256]
  0x04230848 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3632]
  0x0422fcb0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4252]
  0x0422f280 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4248]
  0x041b2b58 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4244]
  0x041b0e40 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1832]
  0x041b0330 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1136]
  0x041ada48 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5304]
  0x041ac6d0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2536]
  0x0413f7a8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5924]
  0x0413ec10 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5992]
  0x0413e1b8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3668]
  0x0413c8a8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5940]
  0x0413a300 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5944]
  0x041398a8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5644]
  0x040d56d0 JavaThread "Worker-61" [_thread_blocked, id=5908]
  0x040d6b70 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5904]
  0x040d6910 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5096]
  0x042984d0 JavaThread "Worker-60" [_thread_blocked, id=5796]
  0x040d32a8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5592]
  0x040d2770 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5588]
  0x040d0e38 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5584]
  0x04158b08 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5572]
  0x04157798 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2944]
  0x04156cd0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1604]
  0x08d4ed60 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=752]
  0x04103038 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3284]
  0x0403b780 JavaThread "Worker-58" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3344]
  0x04096788 JavaThread "Worker-57" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2580]
  0x040a0c50 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4804]
  0x040a0ac8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4800]
  0x0409e848 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4796]
  0x04236d98 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4792]
  0x041c1688 JavaThread "Worker-53" [_thread_blocked, id=2744]
  0x04548e30 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3520]
  0x04548ca8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2376]
  0x04548720 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1320]
  0x03edd958 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1860]
  0x041f3e58 JavaThread "Worker-52" [_thread_blocked, id=3504]
  0x03fe1e08 JavaThread "org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.JavaReconciler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3600]
  0x0402c3d0 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3512]
  0x0402b9b8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3936]
  0x0402a190 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3268]
  0x0402a008 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3912]
  0x041c7700 JavaThread "Worker-51" [_thread_blocked, id=3660]
  0x041c6b50 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3404]
  0x041c6048 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3240]
  0x041c4d38 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3832]
  0x041c5d70 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3204]
  0x03ff8070 JavaThread "Worker-50" [_thread_blocked, id=2556]
  0x03ff7110 JavaThread "Worker-49" [_thread_blocked, id=4084]
  0x03ff5d30 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3080]
  0x03ff52f8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3028]
  0x03ff4938 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3340]
  0x03feb8a0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1076]
  0x03ff3008 JavaThread "Worker-48" [_thread_blocked, id=516]
  0x041aaba8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2812]
  0x041aa068 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1920]
  0x03ff05a8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3464]
  0x03fecec8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=596]
  0x03feac08 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3676]
  0x03fe81b0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=240]
  0x03fe7c28 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3060]
  0x03fe78f0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3364]
  0x03fe4d08 JavaThread "Worker-46" [_thread_blocked, id=3940]
  0x042cbe28 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3684]
  0x042cbca0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2976]
  0x042cbb18 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4004]
  0x042cb990 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1280]
  0x04107cb8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=764]
  0x04107008 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1424]
  0x04101d68 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2064]
  0x041019a8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1368]
  0x03edf1f8 JavaThread "Worker-45" [_thread_blocked, id=1560]
  0x03fcaee8 JavaThread "Worker-44" [_thread_blocked, id=2516]
  0x03fca408 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2564]
  0x03fc4790 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1156]
  0x03fc3bf8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2820]
  0x03fc31d8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3656]
  0x03ede440 JavaThread "Worker-43" [_thread_blocked, id=3052]
  0x03fc7d90 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2740]
  0x04199488 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=452]
  0x041ab008 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1936]
  0x041dec78 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2496]
  0x041dd3f8 JavaThread "Worker-42" [_thread_blocked, id=3648]
  0x04224760 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3848]
  0x0405a638 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3032]
  0x0405a4b0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=784]
  0x041d29e0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2176]
  0x03f928d0 JavaThread "Worker-41" [_thread_blocked, id=3840]
  0x041d09a0 JavaThread "Worker-40" [_thread_blocked, id=3244]
  0x041cfdf0 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4044]
  0x041cf258 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2684]
  0x0405cdc0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=308]
  0x0405c038 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1748]
  0x041cd0d0 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1356]
  0x041cc550 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1184]
  0x04052fb0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3036]
  0x04051ec8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2532]
  0x0416d5a8 JavaThread "Worker-39" [_thread_blocked, id=2608]
  0x04050378 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4000]
  0x0404f7e0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3384]
  0x0404ed28 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1488]
  0x03f55dc8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3856]
  0x03f51818 JavaThread "Worker-38" [_thread_blocked, id=2156]
  0x03f54240 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2920]
  0x03f536a8 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=520]
  0x03f52b10 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3432]
  0x03f52830 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=328]
  0x03f33f58 JavaThread "Worker-37" [_thread_blocked, id=1444]
  0x0411fe60 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3552]
  0x0411e210 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2716]
  0x0411df80 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3536]
  0x03f32e20 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3496]
  0x0411c388 JavaThread "Worker-36" [_thread_blocked, id=1976]
  0x0411b000 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3416]
  0x0411a490 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1644]
  0x04119990 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2520]
  0x04119008 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=768]
  0x041dad68 JavaThread "Worker-35" [_thread_blocked, id=1980]
  0x03f2f408 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3896]
  0x041d7f48 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2248]
  0x041d7498 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3888]
  0x040b7bc0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3688]
  0x03f2f7e8 JavaThread "Worker-34" [_thread_blocked, id=3596]
  0x0415bb70 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1544]
  0x0415b170 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2104]
  0x03f85fe0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2964]
  0x0410a210 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2720]
  0x03e03018 JavaThread "Worker-31" [_thread_blocked, id=3064]
  0x0410ce00 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1556]
  0x0410c290 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3368]
  0x0410b720 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2544]
  0x0410ac80 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1160]
  0x03e05bb0 JavaThread "Worker-29" [_thread_blocked, id=2092]
  0x04108898 JavaThread "Text Viewer Hover Presenter" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3516]
  0x03fa4a30 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1784]
  0x04141ca0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2756]
  0x03f47c08 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3300]
  0x0317b580 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2436]
  0x0408cdb0 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2004]
  0x03f80ac0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=288]
  0x03eec540 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1060]
  0x03f767d8 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3440]
  0x03f48980 JavaThread "Worker-25" [_thread_blocked, id=1952]
  0x03f80cd8 JavaThread "Worker-23" [_thread_blocked, id=2296]
  0x02f59998 JavaThread "Worker-20" [_thread_blocked, id=2096]
  0x0401cc98 JavaThread "Worker-19" [_thread_blocked, id=3924]
  0x02f59010 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=276]
  0x032fcac0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2220]
  0x032fc938 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2280]
  0x03ea6998 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2292]
  0x03eb50a8 JavaThread "Worker-13" [_thread_blocked, id=2264]
  0x03ed8648 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3908]
  0x03ef2e00 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3788]
  0x03ef2c78 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3220]
  0x031c2e10 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3748]
  0x03eb6510 JavaThread "Worker-10" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2936]
  0x03dec4b8 JavaThread "Process monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1208]
  0x032d11b0 JavaThread "Input Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=504]
  0x03e481b0 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2644]
  0x03f0ae18 JavaThread "Output Stream Monitor" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1236]
  0x00a60928 JavaThread "org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.JavaReconciler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2464]
  0x032678b0 JavaThread "Worker-5" [_thread_blocked, id=3292]
  0x02ecdb10 JavaThread "org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.JavaReconciler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1760]
  0x00a52c58 JavaThread "Java indexing" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=800]
  0x02eec640 JavaThread "Start Level Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2708]
  0x02eecba8 JavaThread "Framework Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1452]
  0x02d156f8 JavaThread "State Data Manager" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2692]
  0x00a0b0b8 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2444]
  0x00a09ca0 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2440]
  0x00a08fe8 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2504]
  0x00a03ee0 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=808]
  0x00a02a68 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2244]
  0x00354500 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=480]

Other Threads:
  0x00a000b0 VMThread [id=988]
  0x00a25b68 WatcherThread [id=2452]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 4416K, used 4239K [0x16a70000, 0x16f30000, 0x17e20000)
  eden space 3968K,  95% used [0x16a70000, 0x16e23cb0, 0x16e50000)
  from space 448K, 100% used [0x16ec0000, 0x16f30000, 0x16f30000)
  to   space 448K,   0% used [0x16e50000, 0x16e50000, 0x16ec0000)
 tenured generation   total 55976K, used 54841K [0x17e20000, 0x1b4ca000, 0x26a70000)
   the space 55976K,  97% used [0x17e20000, 0x1b3ae640, 0x1b3ae800, 0x1b4ca000)
 compacting perm gen  total 39680K, used 39450K [0x26a70000, 0x29130000, 0x2aa70000)
   the space 39680K,  99% used [0x26a70000, 0x290f6b18, 0x290f6c00, 0x29130000)
    ro space 8192K,  63% used [0x2aa70000, 0x2af7d860, 0x2af7da00, 0x2b270000)
    rw space 12288K,  46% used [0x2b270000, 0x2b810728, 0x2b810800, 0x2be70000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040d000 	C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
0x7c910000 - 0x7c9c7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c906000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77da0000 - 0x77e4a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e50000 - 0x77ee1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77d10000 - 0x77da0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77ef0000 - 0x77f36000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77be0000 - 0x77c38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x6d6c0000 - 0x6d85b000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76af0000 - 0x76b1e000 	C:\Windows\System32\WINMM.dll
0x5d100000 - 0x5d107000 	C:\Windows\System32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5b420000 - 0x5b427000 	C:\Windows\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x6d280000 - 0x6d288000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bb0000 - 0x76bbb000 	C:\Windows\System32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d690000 - 0x6d69c000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\verify.dll
0x6d300000 - 0x6d31d000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\java.dll
0x6d6b0000 - 0x6d6bf000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\zip.dll
0x6d4c0000 - 0x6d4d3000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\net.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a27000 	C:\Windows\System32\WS2_32.dll
0x71a00000 - 0x71a08000 	C:\Windows\System32\WS2HELP.dll
0x6d4e0000 - 0x6d4e9000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\nio.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10052000 	C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\166\1\.cp\swt-win32-3235.dll
0x774b0000 - 0x775ec000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x773a0000 - 0x774a2000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\X86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\COMCTL32.dll
0x77f40000 - 0x77fb6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x76350000 - 0x7639a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x7c9d0000 - 0x7d1ee000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x770f0000 - 0x7717c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634d000 	C:\Windows\System32\IMM32.dll
0x75790000 - 0x757fb000 	C:\Windows\System32\USP10.dll
0x77180000 - 0x77227000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x77a50000 - 0x77ae5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77af0000 - 0x77b02000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x75ec0000 - 0x75ee1000 	C:\Windows\System32\MSVFW32.dll
0x5d450000 - 0x5d4e7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x746a0000 - 0x746eb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x034e0000 - 0x034e8000 	C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\17\1\.cp\os\win32\x86\localfile_1_0_0.dll
0x5b0f0000 - 0x5b128000 	C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll
0x74c00000 - 0x74c2c000 	C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
0x76020000 - 0x76085000 	C:\Windows\System32\MSVCP60.dll
0x037d0000 - 0x037e3000 	C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\166\1\.cp\swt-gdip-win32-3235.dll
0x4eba0000 - 0x4ed43000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
0x039b0000 - 0x03c89000 	C:\Windows\System32\xpsp2res.dll
0x76f90000 - 0x7700f000 	C:\Windows\System32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77010000 - 0x770e3000 	C:\Windows\System32\COMRes.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x75dc0000 - 0x75e51000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
0x76320000 - 0x76325000 	C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll
0x719b0000 - 0x719f0000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76ee0000 - 0x76f07000 	C:\Windows\System32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76f70000 - 0x76f78000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f4d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76f80000 - 0x76f86000 	C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll
0x66710000 - 0x66769000 	C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll
0x719f0000 - 0x719f8000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x77730000 - 0x7789c000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
0x76880000 - 0x76905000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76c1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x76c50000 - 0x76c78000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x597d0000 - 0x59824000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x77fc0000 - 0x77fd1000 	C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll
0x77230000 - 0x772cd000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x77b10000 - 0x77b32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x76970000 - 0x76a21000 	C:\Windows\System32\SXS.DLL
0x060d0000 - 0x0615e000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
0x778f0000 - 0x779e4000 	C:\Windows\System32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x7d4b0000 - 0x7d792000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.dll
0x74640000 - 0x74667000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
0x72c90000 - 0x72c99000 	C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv
0x72c80000 - 0x72c88000 	C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv
0x77bb0000 - 0x77bc5000 	C:\Windows\System32\MSACM32.dll
0x77ba0000 - 0x77ba7000 	C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll
0x72c60000 - 0x72c67000 	C:\Windows\System32\msadp32.acm
0x74b00000 - 0x74b90000 	C:\Windows\System32\printui.dll
0x72f70000 - 0x72f96000 	C:\Windows\System32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x77c90000 - 0x77cc3000 	C:\Windows\System32\ACTIVEDS.dll
0x76dd0000 - 0x76df5000 	C:\Windows\System32\adsldpc.dll
0x76ad0000 - 0x76ae1000 	C:\Windows\System32\ATL.DLL
0x74a60000 - 0x74a67000 	C:\Windows\System32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x71a80000 - 0x71a92000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
0x767f0000 - 0x76823000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\UNIDRVUI.DLL
0x60600000 - 0x60644000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpzntp04.dll
0x089d0000 - 0x089ee000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku04.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms40m -Xmx256m
java_command: C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\startup.jar -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -launcher C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\eclipse.exe -name Eclipse -showsplash 600 -exitdata 228_70 -vm C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe -vmargs -Xms40m -Xmx256m -jar C:\Eclipse\eclipsenew\eclipse\startup.jar
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32;C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin;C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Roxio Shared\DLLShared
USERNAME=Bernhard
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 10 Stepping 0, AuthenticAMD



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 1 (cores per cpu 1, threads per core 1) family 6 model 10 stepping 0, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, mmxext, 3dnowext, 3dnow

Memory: 4k page, physical 514544k(77128k free), swap 1269560k(5120k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_09-b03) for windows-x86, built on Oct 12 2006 01:20:10 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 6.0

Nur leider hab ich keinen Plan was ich damit anfangen soll.??


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2007)

ich meinte eigentlich das eclipse logfile in /workspace/.metadata aber schön dass du auch mal erwähnst dass dir gleich die ganze vm abgemurkst ist


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Sieht nicht so gut aus. Da muss wohl ein neues Java her.  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Wie passt das zusammen?

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32;C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_09-b03) for windows-x86


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2007)

@Wildcard:

wieso ein neues Java? mit eclipse 3.0 funzt es ja auch. also muss es ja wohl am eclipse liegen.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso ein neues Java? mit eclipse 3.0 funzt es ja auch. also muss es ja wohl am eclipse liegen.


Weil das:
# Problematic frame:
# V [jvm.dll+0x86f93] 
Nicht passieren dürfte.


----------



## Bernd 1983 (21. Mai 2007)

so ich hab mir jetzt eclipse 3.2.2 gezogen. hab den alten workspace festgelegt und es funzt wieder ohne Probleme. Soll ich jetzt java trotzdem neu installieren?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Würde ich dann nicht machen.
Ist zwar sehr seltsam, aber solange es tut....
Wenn du wieder merkwürdige Fehler erhälst -> Java neu aufsetzen


----------

